# How to keep it fresh?



## Kasus (Mar 31, 2012)

Hello everyone. Just wanted some advice on keeping sex fresh with my gf. I've always been a little reserved about sex and had a very vanilla sex life with my ex wife. It's been very fun and exciting with my gf however. 

We have had conversations regarding what we won't do, basically anything that inflicts any unneccasry pain on the other. I know I need to be initiate and be more aggressive/passionate in my approach which I'm working on. It's fine for now I just don't want it to die out and wanted to ask for tips on some techniques others use to keep it fresh in the sack. What new things can I do, bearing in mind my confidence isn't at it's highest so something that can help me gradually build that side of me up.

Thanks you and much appreciation for any advice given.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

Learn what a g-spot is, and how to use it. Learn what an a-spot is, and how to use it. Learn to share your fantasies and thoughts in mid-stream, so to speak. Change things up... Sometimes slow and tender, sometimes "rip your clothes off wild monkey sex". Bring toys (for both of you) into the bed. Don't confine things to the bed. Use mirrors or cameras as appropriate. Don't be afraid to try new things once. Have a safe word that you both trust. Oral sex is your friend.

Just off the top of my head...

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kasus (Mar 31, 2012)

G-spot is in check. But a-spot?! Didn't know of such a thing. Link for that would be helpful for sure.

At the moment we are just experimenting with positions, my ding-a-ling is slightly curved downwards so finding optimal positions for her g-spot. Haven't introduced toys at this point, I also don't want to rush things as we are very much enjoying this phase. It's like find a new thing, try it for a few weeks then move on to something new.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

This is THE Website for sexual learning ... anything you want to know - you can even read reviews on it !

Your Guide for Sex Tips | SexInfo101.com Check out those lists on the left hand side 

List of All Sex Positions | SexInfo101.com


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

I'll stimulate my GF's g-spot while performing oral sex on her. Haven't been able to stimulate it with intercourse. Well, last night seemed to hit the spot, but we have no idea how it happened or why. All I know is that I was washing sheets today.

A-spot... Much deeper. My GF has commented on this being a "whole body" orgasm. Again, fingers while giving oral.
Desmond Morris: The Clitoris, A-Spot, G-Spot and U-Spot
Anterior fornix erogenous zone - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Oh, and check out the Liberator line of "sex furniture". We've got their waterproof blanket (first joint purchase), and their ramp/wedge. Great for changing up angles.

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Enchantment (May 11, 2011)

Kasus said:


> G-spot is in check. But a-spot?! Didn't know of such a thing. Link for that would be helpful for sure.
> 
> At the moment we are just experimenting with positions, my ding-a-ling is slightly curved downwards so finding optimal positions for her g-spot. Haven't introduced toys at this point, I also don't want to rush things as we are very much enjoying this phase. It's like find a new thing, try it for a few weeks then move on to something new.


Reverse cowgirl (her on top facing away from you) or any position where you enter from behind (such as when spooning) might be able to stimulate that spot with your particular anatomy. My H thinks it's a good view too.


----------

